# Post up your old cars!



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

I was wading through a hard drive of old pics and I found these...
My old '90 Corrado 16v. Couldn't really afford it at the time, should have bought a less tired Mk2 Golf, really. It was about 7 years old when I bought it, and not that tidy an example...still, it was the first car I'd had that made me turn round and grin at it every time I parked it!








Great car, remember that it was the first I'd driven that managed to plant itself firmer the faster you pushed it...plus the pop-up spoiler was *the coolest thing ever* at the time!

Next up - a mk2 GTI 16v:








This car had the hardest suspension known to man (thanks, Bilstein!). Great car, though, and quite willing to lift up the rear inside wheel on corners!

Anyone else want to post up pics of their ex-rides?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Any excuse to show her off, had her from new, +29 years. & you won't get harder suspension than this one.
Last year on County Run.


















Hoggy.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

My Celica.


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice! MP, I don't know much about celica's but that looks like its had some work done!
Cool Escort, hoggy!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Love these threads...

1979 MKI Cavalier - 1.3L.










1978 MKI Ford Fieta 1.1 Poplar (with Supersport alloys)










1985 Fiesta XR2 - first 'performance' car and I loved it.










1990 Cavalier MKIII 2.0L. Loved it when I bought it, as I was commuting big distances at the time.










1995 Pug 306 XSi - first of the company cars. Fairly quick, but very tinny. And also a hand-me-down pool car.










1998 VW Golf GTi (non-turbo). We actually ordered a Turbo, but the garage ordered the wrong one. As it was their fault, they let us keep it for 6 months until the proper one turned up.










1999 Golf Gti T. Felt much better.










2002 Audi TTC 225. Ordered direct from a German dealer and built to UK spec. Additions over time included the alloys, the blueflame exhaust and the V6 insert. No engine stuff.










2000 Golf 2.3L V5. Bought to complement the TT. Very smooth and wafting to drive, but very thirsty.










together after a good swissol session.










Baby is born. So we got rid of the Golf for an A4 1.9 TDi Saloon.










Which neither of us liked, so we swapped it after 6 months for a 2.5 TDi V6 Avant...










Eventually, however, the TT had to go and I wanted a quick estate car to replace it. Enter the 530d M Sport.










Once we had that, we needed a small car for my missus to commute, so we bought this:










And did this to it:










Together:










And finally, the Mini made way for a convertible:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Lots of cars before I got my first full-time job, which included a Metro GTA a Nova GTE, Corsa SRi, a Corsa GSi. But in 2000 I made the step up to what was my first 'proper' car, and then I had the bug and bought lots that I loved in different ways.

So in date of ownership order...

TT225 Coupe: Owned Nov '00 - May '02









TT225 Roadster: Owned May '02 - Apr '04









Honda S2000: Owned Apr '04 - Aug '05









TVR T350T: Owned Aug '05 - May '06









Vauxhall VX220 Turbo: Owned May '06 - Oct '06









VW Golf R32: Owned Oct '06 - Jun '07









Mini Cooper S: Owned October '07 - Mar '09









VW Golf GTi 16v: Owned May '09 - March '10









Currently the 1er:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Impreza WRX

















Clio Trophy


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> TT225 Roadster: Owned May '02 - Apr '04


I still think this is one of the nicest TTRs I've seen. The Kahns really work on this car - especially with the drop.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I used to love my little Midget


----------



## GINNO78 (Dec 11, 2010)

Golf GT TDI PD230 - 230 BHP 380LBS FT Torque

Nissan 200SX Stage 2 300bhp 290lbs ft torque

Focus ST Dreamscience stage 3 310bhp 360 lbs ft torque

Bmw E46 M3 - 343bhp 280lbs ft

Audi TT Coupe 265bhp 280lbs ft


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Ginno, Like the Nissan 200SX, is/was a nice car. 8) Do you still have her ?
Hoggy.


----------



## GINNO78 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi Hoggy

Had the 200sx for 3 years was mint....a chap from The orkneys in Scotland flew over and took her away......My wife made me sell it after she overtook a tractor the turbo spooled up too fast threw the back end out and she drifted past the tractor filling her knickers in the process!!

Every one of the above cars I owned sold to the first person to see them as I only buy immaculate cars......The longest search was I spent 5 months and covered over 2000 miles looking for a perfect E46 M3 .....

I currently have the TT for sale and as you can guess its pretty sublime!!

I loved my TDI Golf was a monster and I owned that for 5 yrs when the Civic Type R's were all the rage .....use to leave them in a cloud of soot it was a flyer!!

And I still think the Focus is the quickest car I have owned that T5 engine is a beauty


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

This is my oldest, 1958 Austin A35  currently used as a garden shed at the side of my house










I bought it for the private reg, cost me 2k to get it through MOT so I could transfer the plate


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

TTsline02 said:


> This is my oldest, 1958 Austin A35  currently used as a garden shed at the side of my house
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've often wondered with a car like this...

You buy it and, therefore own it. You decide to transfer the plate on to another car as it's dateless. But the car stays on the raod so the DVLA have to issue you another plate. So can you apply to transfer that one too? And keep on doing it and selling them off?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The new plate issued by DVLA will come from a series reserved for replacing dateless registrations.

People in the know, reg selling companies etc will recognise them straight away and so they have no particular value.

Sadly that doesn't stop their sale to people not in the know.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

First car was a Ford Fiesta 1.1 - no pictures
2) Mk2 Golf, 1.3, white, with GTI/Driver black wheel arches
3) VW Polo 1.4 CL, red - great little car, and my first new car
4) New Beetle 2.0, black - thirsty
5) New Beetle 1.8T , platinum grey- great car, and surprisingly quick - fitted Koni suspension to sort out handling
6) Audi TT 225, silver - had wanted one for ages, but felt a little disappointed at numb handling - kept it for 12 months.
7) Golf GTI Edition 30, candy white - one of my favourite cars ever. Powerful and distinctive. Waited longer for it to be built than I owned it in the end. It, along with Hev's TT roadster were traded in for the following two...
8.) A4 Avant TDI 130, red - Hev needed a long distance cruiser
9) Mk2 TT V6 Quattro, Sprint Blue - again, one of my favourite cars...also acted as our wedding car!
10) S3 Quattro, dolphin grey replaced the A4 Avant - great car, but felt very dull to drive
11) With the wedding to pay for, traded down to a diesel Golf, grey (very comfortable after the rock hard S3) and back to a Mk1 225, silver

Enforced break for me from driving on medical grounds for 12 months, and then...

12) Passat CC TDI 170hp, silver - currently have this, and what an underrated car - high spec, extremely comfortable cruiser, and I love the styling and DSG gearbox
13) Golf GTI Mk2 8v, black - 1991 'J' plate, 161k miles, and still running sweetly. 20 years of history included with car. Bought this as a winter roundaround whilst Hev & I waited for the next car to arrive. Still swithering whether to sell the GTI or not...
14) TT-RS roadster, Sepang Blue with S-Tronic. Understand that this is one of perhaps 5 in the country at time of writing. Fantastic engine, great sound, just love it!!

Another enforced 12 months off driving for me on medical grounds again, but fingers crossed, I should be driving again in March 2012...I can see the Passat CC being changed for an A4 Avant, Q5 or new Q3 to cope with a labrador puppy we've just bought


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

My 1955 Series 1 (86" WB) Land Rover. Sadly I don't have it any more.


----------



## dom069 (May 30, 2011)

My Mk3 Golf Gti and 1.3 Mk2 Golf:


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

1st car a fiat punto no pics
2nd car
my mk1 mgf (had head gasket failure)








3rd car
mk2 mgf (also had head gasket failure and failed clutch)









then saw the light and got the TT


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

had the usual starter cars- Citroen AX, CLio 1.4s
































































Misc:


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

one of mine from '85...had it a month and had to rebuild the engine (cracked head how unusual :roll: )...took the number off and sold it to a guy in New Zealand who sent me some pics a few years later of it rebuilt looked nice.......


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

There are a few missing...but some of the more interesting cars I have had (and had photos of!)

Porsche 964 Cabriolet, de-catted and re-mapped to 280 bhp

















Audi TT, 2000 Roadster with JBS big turbo conversion 388 bhp (still got it...but it is for sale!), has had a few faces...

























Nissan 350Z, supercharged to 400+bhp and a few other modifications!!









Porsche 996 Turbo X50 with DMS Remap & Exhaust 550 bhp+









R32 with HPA Turbo 550 ish bhp

















'67 Splitty with a 3.2 Porsche engine being fitted in the back (work in progress!)

















Old School Land Rover 90, with a 3.9 V8 EFI upgrade..









Audi S4 Avant - still untouched, the current family wagon!








Notice any trends...


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

elrao said:


> Notice any trends...


Yup, I would happily own all of them 

Charlie


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

I should never have been trusted with modifying my early cars.

1st. Fiesta Zetec









2nd. 206









3rd. 206 GTi









4th. Clio Cup









5th and current. TT 225


----------



## neil97rs (Jul 7, 2011)

Only pics i can find in my long list of jap stuff


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)




----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

This was a real money pit but my first so called sports car..








Anon


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

Here's a personal favourite of mine:


----------



## janster (Apr 4, 2010)

Great thread this.  Just bumping it because it s great lookin at old car pics on a miserable wet sunday . Put em up!


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

my multi award winning polo god i miss it










my mk1


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

not the most exciting car.. and ony one lol as im only a youngen..

my first everrrr car  loved it to bits.. 2.0ltr, convertable ...lush... (was at the time anyway) 
i had her 8months ...


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

1997 H reg Astra Merit in white
1998 M reg Astra Merit in red
1999 R reg Astra Merit in blue

March 2001 new order Y reg Audi A3 Sport 
June 2002 51 plate Audi S3 210bhp in nogaro blue
March 2003 03 plate new order Audi S3 225bhp in Imola Yellow, 
June 2004 53 plate Audi TT Coupe 225 Misano Red
March 2005 04 plate Audi TT Roadster 225 Glacier blue
June 2006 06 plate new order Audi A3 2.0T FSi Quattro S Line Special Edition
June 2007 07 new order Audi S3 Ibis White 265bhp
Sept 2008 58 new order Audi TT Ibis White
Feb 2010 59 plate Audi S3 Sportback Red/Black

and currently....

March 2011 11 plate new order Audi S3 Sportback Sprint blue/black with additional extras to the previous S3 Sportback


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

a couple of mine from yesteryear...MGB (yes its me well it was the 80's),100/6,Guiletta Sprint and a 1750 GTV


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

Had quite a few now, but here are my favorites !


----------



## tomcat (Mar 15, 2009)

my other Quattro 1990 RR Tornado Red


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Tomcat, Very nice.. 8) How long you had her ?
Hoggy.


----------



## tomcat (Mar 15, 2009)

19 months now. unfortunately i have only manged a few hundred miles, this summer. Great fun though. I wanted one back in the 80's but it was well out of my reach back then.


----------

